# Como puedo modificar el pulsador de este circuito?



## undergl (Jun 13, 2007)

Podeis ver el circuito en el siguiente link:

http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circfk5.jpg

como veis es un circuito que enciende una bombilla. Esa caja negra es lo quiero saber que puede ser para que cuando pulse el pulsador (pulsar y soltar claro) se encienda la bombilla y continue encendida hasta que vuelva a pulsar el pulsador y se apague.

No decirme que poniendo un interruptor en vez de la caja negra. El pulsador no se puede quitar y este pulsador ha de accionar algo para que haga la funcion de un interruptor. Es como un rele pero debe cambiar de estado a cada pulso de 12v, es decir, pulso el pulsador, se detecta 12v y pone a ON pero el pulsador se suelta y ya no tiene 12v y debe seguir ON hasta que otra vez se pulse y detecte 12v y ponga OFF. 

Se que es un lio pero el pulsador no se puede cambiar ni sustituir por nada ni se puede añadir un interruptor por razones esteticas.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título del mensaje sólo puede contener información relacionada con tu duda/comentario, no está permitido incluír "Ayuda", "Por favor", "Soy novato", etc. Ya que al realizar un abusqueda de temas es imposible encontrarlos con esos títulos.
> 
> Título editado.


----------



## rampa (Jun 13, 2007)

Amigo la funcion de pulsador nose puede cambiar, cuando apretas en tu circuito te va a pasar corriente en cuanto soltaste corta, es inevitable, por mas que congas como cajita un relay en cuanto soltes el pulsador el relay va a volver a su lugar de origen, por ende va a ser lo mismo.

Si queres activar tu circuito como si fuera un switch, o cambias el pulsador por un switch o agregas ademas un switch entre la bateria y la lampara.

En todas las situaciones vas a nescesitar un switch.

Suerte.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 13, 2007)

la solucion mas sencilla a lo que quieres es soldar un interruptor simple como ya te lo dijeron.


----------



## undergl (Jun 13, 2007)

Esto es a lo que me referia, ya se que con un switch lo soluciono pero no puedo poner el switch

Sacado de otro foro donde me lo han explicado: (gracias reda33)


----------



## pepeluso_ponche (Jun 13, 2007)

igual lleva biestables rs o alguno de esos


----------



## rampa (Jun 13, 2007)

A ese circuito lo veo muy pobre, y asi como esta no funciona, de todas formas si tu circuito se alimenta de 12v de donde vas a conseguir los 5v? con 7v el integrado se quema.

suerte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

hay circuitos de estos muy sencillos, recuerdo uno utilizando el lfip-flop con dos transistores, otros utilizando puertas logicas cmos (14V).

pero se tiene que buscar

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page9.htm#mono.gif


----------



## undergl (Jun 13, 2007)

Los 5v con un LM7805 se soluciona, pero tienes razon no funciona porque lo estoy simulando y no va pero asi se puede conseguir


----------



## rampa (Jun 13, 2007)

Seria cuestion de probar algun circuito de los que puso tiopepe...

Nos Vemos.


----------



## yojoseliyo (Jun 13, 2007)

Aver, el circuito inicial que se qiere resolver, esa caja negra se trata seguro de un biestable tipo d
es un sr, pero conectando metiendo al r la s complementada, y ya esta. vamos, según la descripcion del funcionamiento.  No se si el integrado que han puesto arriba el que lanzo este post se corresponde con un biestable d, pero bueno, sino, ya sabes que asi es otra posibilidad.  saludos


----------



## pepeluso_ponche (Jun 13, 2007)

ole e acertao!


----------



## undergl (Jun 14, 2007)

Ya lo tengo resuelto, les pongo el circuito:



Me han comentado tambien en yoreparo.com que necesitare un circuito antirrebotes para el pulsador como se hace eso????


----------



## dant (Jun 14, 2007)

Porque no usas un 4027 que son dos FLIP FLOP JK y lo convertis en un FLIP FLOP tipo TOGGLE usando solo uno conectas J y K a +V, set y reset a tierra y conectas tu pulsador a la entrada de CLOCK.
De esta forma funciona con 12V porque es un CMOS y deberia realizar lo que vos queres si no me equivoco.


----------



## franco_27 (Jun 15, 2007)

amigo, pienso que puedes usar un biestable jk colocando  en los terminales j y k un nivel alto fijo, luego el pulsador lo colocas como señal de reloj previo un detector de flanco de subida la salida del biestable lo llevas a un transistor npn en modo switch y eso a un relee. prueba paraver que tal, saludos ojo los 12 volts lo puedes cambiar por 5volts


----------



## PrincipianteForever (Sep 3, 2010)

Supongo que llego ya muy tarde, pero yo tengo el mismo problema que el que escribio el post.

Pero sigo sin enterarme de como se hace.

Necesito que al darle un impulso desde el pc desde el puerto paralelo (por ejemplo) me active el el circutio para controlar cargas como una bombilla pero que sin seguir mandandole impulsos siga el rele activado y que cuando le vuelva a mandar otro impulso desde el pc me apague el rele, vamos actuando como un pulsador.

Creo que esto se podría hacer con un rele bisestable pero no entiendo de esto y no encuentro ningun ejemplo ni nada para hacerlo.

Ayudaaaaaaaa y graciass a todos


----------



## asysxx (Sep 6, 2010)

A ver vamos a revisar el tema, el circuito se puede iniciar aplicando un flip flop T, que cuando detecta un flanco de bajada en el terminal clk, mientras la patilla T está en alto la salida se complementa. Ahora lo que necesitamos es inicializar el sistema correctamente, que cuando encendamos el circuito la salida esté en BAJO por ejemplo, esto se puede lograr un circuito con el 555, y se debe adaptar el pulso de bajada sin rebotes, para ello se puede también hacer otro circuito con 555 que produzca una caida sin rebotes.


----------

